# What are we missing?



## rejectionhurts (Sep 21, 2012)

:scratchhead:Hey, guys,
I guess I'm kind of confused and want your input. Why do men get married? I feel like I'm living with a husband who has me around so that his laundry gets done and his house stays clean and tidy and to raise his children, and to pay my half of the household expenses. Wives get older and have body changes and it just seems like the attraction ends there for some husbands. What is it that you men get out of your relationships with your wife that my husband is missing?


----------



## 360H (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi RH: I read this, as well as your other posts.

My (amateur) diagnosis, based on what you've posted up until this time - presuming everything you said is true, especially about your in-laws - His Mother is destroying his image of you, which is leading to a cascade of problems in inter-relation, affection and sex. This may never be fixed, especially if you live within proximity to her. Perhaps it's a good idea to stay away from her, don't give her any reason to keep poisoning your husbands image of you.

There may be more problems, and perhaps it's not all on HIS side of things, but definitely from your posts, that's the big thing that sticks out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rejectionhurts (Sep 21, 2012)

The story about fb is that an old male friend of mine posted a pic of a friend and me during our culinary school years in our chef's uniforms, and I replied that I loved the photo. That's all.
As for the mother-in-law, you are absolutely correct, and I have no idea what to do about that. I've stopped making an effort to please her. I figure if she hasn't accepted me for ten yrs. she never will, in spite of my best efforts in the past. It's just something I'm stuck with. I have found that the best times for my husband and me is when the two of them aren't getting along. I think that speaks volumes.


----------

